
Hey: A wildly opinionated new email service from BaseCamp - pookieinc
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/15/21286466/hey-email-basecamp-price-availability-platforms-launch
======
atombender
Bigger thread (111 comments, 176 points) here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23527499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23527499)

------
jujodi
Features that caught my attention.

1\. Clips - highlight text and add it to a clip board so you can search clips
and not emails

2\. Merge - feel like two emails are really the same thing? Merge them

3\. Rename Threads - don't get stuck with other people's poor email hygiene,
if someone can't title their emails properly it doesn't mean your own imbox
has to suffer.

~~~
city41
I feel like clips and rename threads are features competitors could easily
add. Not sure if I'll sign up for Hey, but always happy to see more
competition.

~~~
dcsan
agreed. it's all the lockin of a non-IMAP service, but with a couple of UX
things that seem nice (?) and others can easily add. Maybe google won't rip
off quite as blatantly as facebook and snap but... something similar will show
up as a gmail labs project or a mixmax / gmail UI add-on

[https://developers.google.com/gsuite/add-
ons/gmail/extending...](https://developers.google.com/gsuite/add-
ons/gmail/extending-message-ui)

Is there anything here that is unique and server side to justify cutting off
email from being an open (messy but free) standard to a proprietary thing?

------
madspindel
Like Gmail but without standard IMAP/POP3 support and $99-a-year.

Who thought this was a good idea?

~~~
OldHand2018
I got my gmail back when you needed an invitation to sign up. At that time,
everyone was excited about the huge amount of free storage space they gave
you.

This is so completely unlike gmail. I'd bet that it is intentionally
expensive: no digital hoarders, nobody on the fence about it. You have to love
the way it works to be willing to pay that much.

~~~
LaGrange
...as much as I kinda like a lot about 37 Signals work, this sounds a lot like
fishing for sunk cost: "I paid 99 bucks for that, I have to use it or I wasted
money." It's not an uncommon practice, but it's shady.

The product sounds nice, especially the thread grouping. I might even go for
it once they have personal domain support, though I'm rather wary of the
difference between what they try to do, and how it will work in practice, and
pricing it at double of, say, Fastmail, makes me feel like someone's trying to
exploit me.

------
wysewun
I just can't commit to changing my whole email address and be locked into a
service that can increase charges at anytime with no export ability.

I'd much rather this be an app that sits on top of a standard mail server.

~~~
julienbourdeau
Look at what they did for the last 20 years for Basecamp and other product. It
doesn't seem very likely that they randomly raise prices for existing
customers.

------
thirtythree
I think it looks great.

